# When to change spark plug on Timemaster?



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

Does anyone know what's the maintenance interval (# of hours) for replacing spark plug on Toro Timemaster? I am surprised this is not included in the manual.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I always change mine when I winterize. They probably last longer than a season but it keeps me from forgetting.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

seiyafan said:


> I am surprised this is not included in the manual.


What make/model engine? I think it might be because the spark plug maintenance is covered under the engine make/model.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> seiyafan said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised this is not included in the manual.
> ...


You're right. I just checked my manual and it says to refer to the enclosed engine manual for spark plug information.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yearly


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> seiyafan said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised this is not included in the manual.
> ...


Model: 21199
I put on about 25 hours of usage each year.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

seiyafan said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > seiyafan said:
> ...


I'd consider changing it roughly 10-15 years from the date you installed the last one. 

In all seriousness, changing it whenever you get he itch won't hurt. But it's exceptionally rare to actually wear out a plug.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I change all mine yearly. They're not that much in cost, and only takes a minute to change.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I know this is a sacrilege but I know that I have had my mower for 10 years and had never change the spark plug before this year. And honestly is still looked good and was gaped fairly close to spec.


----------

